# sick pitbull



## rudy (May 6, 2009)

hi my pit has green stuff coming out her nose is that something to worry about it gets worst when shes in the house. she sneezes a lot ill try to post some pic. there also her tail is full of bumps. sorry for so many question but i dont know much about pit. if i take her to the vet will they do something since i live in miami.i was told you cant have pits here


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

take your dog to a vet outside the BSL area soon..there could be something really wrong with your puppy. once your at the vet talk to them about your situation tell them you got this puppy and you didnt know you were in a BSL area but you want to take care of this dog. they should be able to give the puppy treatment and protect you.

green mucous is not normal. the puppy needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> take your dog to a vet outside the BSL area soon..there could be something really wrong with your puppy. once your at the vet talk to them about your situation tell them you got this puppy and you didnt know you were in a BSL area but you want to take care of this do. they should be able to give the puppy treatment and protect you.
> 
> green mucous is not normal. the puppy needs to be seen by a vet.


Agreed, I also replied on your other thread.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sign of infection get this pup to a vet ASAP!


----------

